# Yet another TV Cabinet refurb



## Konjira (Dec 4, 2012)

So after our last snake houdini'd out from under us, the partner and I decided to get two new snakes (jungles). And what better way to celebrate getting two new snakes than with a new viv! 






We started out with this - I picked it up off gumtree for a nice $30 from a lady who really, really wanted it gone. It was a bit of a struggle to knock out the shelves but we got there in the end. The only casualty was the top shelf, I was trying to get the kicking off it but I broke it instead :lol:






We also shaved off the sides to give it a more uniform look. After much sanding, he chucked a layer of primer on it. 





The bottom section is only going to be used for storage so we weren't too concerned about painting it. 





We were actually just going to do some LED strip lighting, but he came up with a much better idea - light boxes! I accidently gave him the wrong measurements (in my defence I wasn't wearing my glasses at the time) so that's why they stick out on the sides. But it's a corner cabinet in any case, so you don't really see it. 





Masked off and ready to paint





First layer of paint





Second layer of paint





Unmasked





Rear view :lol:





Light that mother up! (It looks a lot brighter in this photo, the lights actually approximate daylight)

Here's a gif of the whole build so far: 






The rock features are going to be plumbed in as water features eventually, they're just your everyday wire>foam>cement rock walls. 



















He used some offcuts to make those free-standing ones, they're sealed on with wood glue and reinforced with bamboo skewers. Needless to say they'll look a lot less turdy once they've been nicked back and painted properly. We're also getting some branches from his parents to put in


----------



## Snowman (Dec 4, 2012)

Just did one on the weekend too. A lot more basic than your master piece though.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good so far.


----------



## squidlinc (Jan 23, 2013)

How did you make those light boxes? They look amazing! I actually just bought almost the exact same cabinet for that price and am about to refurb it. Probably not doing as much to it as you did but yours looks fantastic


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job so far carn't wait to see it finshed with snakes on there.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 24, 2013)

awesome job there thatll look soo cool when its finished lol at rock features


----------

